
Simple Rules for Healthy Eating - Tomte
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/21/upshot/simple-rules-for-healthy-eating.html
======
DrScump
66 comments from original HN posting:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9412733](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9412733)

